# very faint line am i or arnt i



## dragonlady1380 (Nov 20, 2008)

hi looking for some advice.  im not going thru treatment just now but we r on the waiting list so we have still been trying naturally.  my af is 5 days late and i have some mornings of nausea and headaches and very tender breasts bursts of energy and decided to do a test which showed a very faint possitive line but not sure if it is an evaporation line or a real good line.  i took the test on friday and think i will do another test tomorrow but just looking for some advice as to if it cud be or isnt a possitive.  

it really confuses u when u cant tell for sure or not.


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

A line is a line as they say.

Did you get the line within the time it said on the instructions? An evaporation line happens after the time.

i would try with a digital test with first morning wee  - that way there is no guessing is it or isn't a line

Good luck

r x


----------



## dragonlady1380 (Nov 20, 2008)

the faint line showed up within 5 mins of taking the test.  it is driving me mad not knowing every where i look there is preg women or new borns.  im going to test again in the morning if it poss i will be shouting from the roof tops lol


----------



## dragonlady1380 (Nov 20, 2008)

ok im even more confused why cant things be simple.  i did the other test thismorning and the big pink line poped up saying test is working in the test window and in the result window there was two faint horizontal lines and a very pink vertical line but the pink line was not in the window instead it was closer to the bit u pee on and can only be seen if u tilt the test and look in.  does this mean it is a positive result or that the test wasnt working right.  the test window one was more to the left than to the midle of the window too so im wondering if the indicator wasnt lined up right. please help im so confused.


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh hun, not surprised you are confused - if I were you I would splash out on a digital, 

r x


----------



## dragonlady1380 (Nov 20, 2008)

well im now 2 weeks late and still no sign of af.  i have been getting some strange twinges almost like tugging feelings in uterus, the sore breasts r still here but the rest have settled down either that or im just not noticing any more.  im going to wait and see if i can get to gp next week now to find out what is going on.


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Have you taken anothe test ?

r x


----------



## dragonlady1380 (Nov 20, 2008)

ive taken 4 tests first was a faint poss.  second was a dud test i think as the control line was off center and the result line was out of the window and cud only be seen if the test was tilted.  the third and fourth test were negative.  im so confused


----------

